

Patreon Founder (Jack Conte) - A great approach to running a site - JohnLBevan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=TAJBc7gW-Vc#t=202s

======
codeoclock
YES! This guy is an inspiration. As a musician I'm so happy that this is
becoming a valid model of art distribution - rather than having to sign with a
label and end up taking about 2% (ok, maybe it's not quite that bad) of sales.

Also, point 3. It's like WHAAAaAAAaAT?!

Moreover, the videos are extraordinary. Robots? Light shows? YESSSS! :D

All the good things to say about Jack Conte

------
JohnLBevan
Point number 3 are words I'd love to hear from more founders. Admittedly many
need to take a salary too (since their site is what they do, but to be a user
of your own product and have that passion for it is a great way to ensure you
produce an awesome product.

